# Help Please all ideas considered!



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

So supposedly Maryland has a designated art day which is February 9th. Next Tuesday! My Friend is getting the school to sponsor the art day. She wants me to contribute a photo. She sad she liked this one the best: 







She sad she liked this one cause we can relate it to the waste of food being thrown away at grocery stores and what not. But I was wondering what other contoversial(SP?) topics you guys could think of that I could take a picture of by next tuesday? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

If you are the artist, ideas should come from you.
If you keep asking others what you should take pictures of...


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> If you are the artist, ideas should come from you.
> If you keep asking others what you should take pictures of...


 
true sorry.

I was thinking something along the lines of different races of kids in a circle holding hands. seeing we just had international day at my school

or

Have my friends cause they are deeply in love huging in one photo and then another pushing each other away. A message saying love not hate?


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> If you are the artist, ideas should come from you.
> If you keep asking others what you should take pictures of...



There ya go^

This is something you need to figure out on your own, Stop asking these stupid questions! Figure it out yourself.




I'm new to photos said:


> I was thinking something along the lines of different races of kids in a circle holding hands. seeing we just had international day at my school



Come on man, Seriously?


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > If you are the artist, ideas should come from you.
> ...


 
well did you read my other post i'm sorry i should have posted me ideas first then asked for opinions but ye did you read my other ideas?


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > If you are the artist, ideas should come from you.
> ...


 
what bad idea?


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 2, 2010)

Did you read my post in one of your other threads? PUNCTUATION AND GRAMMER... USE IT!! Patience wearing thin...


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm new to photos said:


> what bad idea?



I have had enough...

Tulsa Out.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm done.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=41129


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm done.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=41129



ditto


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

wow ok well will someone with not such short temper give me their opinion.


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's an idea... go back and consider all the advice that's been given in your previous threads.

Lame ideas BTW.


----------



## Ccauceg (Feb 2, 2010)

Basically, the above posters are right when they say you need to think of your own ideas, dont ask people what you should take pictures of go by your gut feeling. Second, i dont mean to be rude but it seems you have very cliche ideas of photos which were stated above. Try not to resort to the lowest common denominator and take pictures of things you only see in magazines, books, posters etc, just take YOUR pictures and go from there. It may take years but you will get to the point you want to be at in your photography, you just need to invest the practice and time.

Edit: I have a feeling I have been trolled


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

Ccauceg said:


> Basically, the above posters are right when they say you need to think of your own ideas, dont ask people what you should take pictures of go by your gut feeling. Second, i dont mean to be rude but it seems you have very cliche ideas of photos which were stated above. Try not to resort to the lowest common denominator and take pictures of things you only see in magazines, books, posters etc, just take YOUR pictures and go from there. It may take years but you will get to the point you want to be at in your photography, you just need to invest the practice and time.
> 
> Edit: I have a feeling I have been trolled


 
ha ok well if you actually read my post i dont have a lifetime here i have until next tuesday so ye!


----------



## Ccauceg (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm new to photos said:


> Ccauceg said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, the above posters are right when they say you need to think of your own ideas, dont ask people what you should take pictures of go by your gut feeling. Second, i dont mean to be rude but it seems you have very cliche ideas of photos which were stated above. Try not to resort to the lowest common denominator and take pictures of things you only see in magazines, books, posters etc, just take YOUR pictures and go from there. It may take years but you will get to the point you want to be at in your photography, you just need to invest the practice and time.
> ...



Im talking about the bigger picture,  you cant just pick up a camera for the first time and take amazing photos no matter how good of ideas you get from other people.

As for your deadline for tuesday, we have all been there when we started out, its part of the learning curve and you just have to deal with it.


----------



## RancerDS (Feb 2, 2010)

It sounds like your looking for something to photograph.  Something you think will be a subject appealing to everyone.  You could take the best picture in the world of my favourite subject(s), but my mood really determines if I like it or not.  Which is why I don't give feedback on photos if I'm not open to seeing what they present for C&C.

I'm a rough amateur.  I take pictures of things I want to keep.  Maybe 6 of a roll of 24 is really decent.  The others I'm trying to achieve something and failed to really capture it somehow.  The last roll, the best shot was ruined.  Yet it still produced 7-8 which I bothered scanning.

Look at calendars to see what people photograph for mass appeal.  Cars, human body, natural scenes or wildlife, pets... so many things people enjoy seeing... even if they don't necessarily like that breed of dog or model car or colour of the girl's hair or the man's physique.

Visit Flickr and browse through photos.  Find the ones you find appealing.  Try to replicate them or change the things you didn't like.

Controversy doesn't necessariliy make better photos.  It just creates conflict.  If you want raw photos, become a journalistic photographer and capture war, poverty, natural disaster and so forth.

It's nice if you want to change the world or offer it something.  It's not about how much people talk about your work.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

RancerDS said:


> It sounds like your looking for something to photograph. Something you think will be a subject appealing to everyone. You could take the best picture in the world of my favourite subject(s), but my mood really determines if I like it or not. Which is why I don't give feedback on photos if I'm not open to seeing what they present for C&C.
> 
> I'm a rough amateur. I take pictures of things I want to keep. Maybe 6 of a roll of 24 is really decent. The others I'm trying to achieve something and failed to really capture it somehow. The last roll, the best shot was ruined. Yet it still produced 7-8 which I bothered scanning.
> 
> ...


 
k so your saying just take a pic of something I want and use it


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 2, 2010)

New, 
I suggest using the ignore button.  Does this photo speak to you?  What do you want to show the world with your photography? Think about what you really want to showcase in your community. Art is subjective in that what I see as wonderful may not appeal to anyone else.  I think your lifeless plant can say many things. 
To the other little boys in this thread you've gone way over the line,  enough!  Do you behave this way in life or are you just bullies on the internet.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

ha yes mom your the best mom ever beat the bullies down


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 2, 2010)

No problem kid.  I've always got your back!  It's the mom in me, I just can't help it.


----------



## Ccauceg (Feb 2, 2010)

Excuse me for possibly pointing out the obvious, but i detect multiple trolls in this thread...

Edit: I cant spell


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

Ccauceg said:


> Excuse me for possibly pointing out the obvious, but i decent multiple trolls in this thread...


 What?


----------



## themedicine (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know which trolls you are calling out but both the OP and mom2eight have been around and actively posting for a weeks now. I know that doesn't compare to the length of time you've been here, but I wouldn't consider them trolls.

And to Tulsa and BitterJeweler. Will you guys please back off this kid. I don't know what he did originally to get himself in trouble with you guys but it seems like only the two of you have a problem with him anymore. I hope you did press that ignore button because you probably should have done it a long time ago. Or he should have to you guys. The only reason I feel this way is because from what I've been seeing he has been actually trying and listening for the most part. I think a lot of whats going on is that you two click on his threads and pray he has left you with bashing material. I for one am kind of irritated in seeing that attitude coming from of you gentlemen. 
Rise above my friends, rise above. 

And to the OP: Definitely take a photo that YOU want to take. Feigning a message just to seem deep is really lame. If the topic strikes you, it will reflect in the quality of your photo and therefore be more potent to the viewers.
GL!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> New,
> I suggest using the ignore button. Does this photo speak to you? What do you want to show the world with your photography? Think about what you really want to showcase in your community. Art is subjective in that what I see as wonderful may not appeal to anyone else. I think your lifeless plant can say many things.
> To the other little boys in this thread you've gone way over the line, enough! Do you behave this way in life or are you just bullies on the internet.


 
Mom, I have seen your many responses to others work, and I really have to question your taste level, and what bar you set as being creative. Coddling doesn't teach anything. If it teaches anything, it is mediocrity. "Little boys"...You wanna start name calling and belittleng now too...hmmm...Pot, kettle, one more time.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

themedicine said:


> I don't know which trolls you are calling out but both the OP and mom2eight have been around and actively posting for a weeks now. I know that doesn't compare to the length of time you've been here, but I wouldn't consider them trolls.
> 
> And to Tulsa and BitterJeweler. Will you guys please back off this kid. I don't know what he did originally to get himself in trouble with you guys but it seems like only the two of you have a problem with him anymore. I hope you did press that ignore button because you probably should have done it a long time ago. Or he should have to you guys. The only reason I feel this way is because from what I've been seeing he has been actually trying and listening for the most part. I think a lot of whats going on is that you two click on his threads and pray he has left you with bashing material. I for one am kind of irritated in seeing that attitude coming from of you gentlemen.
> Rise above my friends, rise above.
> ...


 
Thanks! Ye Idk I'm definately not saying I'm good, but I feel like they are bashing on me cause they find new and upcoming talent as a threat so their trying to tear me down, but all is well I will never quit.


----------



## themedicine (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I don't know if that's it, because they aren't even near your geographical location and both gentlemen are quite good, but ya know what man, keep at it, and keep a good attitude from now on and I think you'll get there if you want to.


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 2, 2010)

:hug::Bitter I thought maybe you just needed a hug!


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> :hug::Bitter I thought maybe you just needed a hug!


 :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::greenpbl::greenpbl::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AG74683 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm new to photos said:


> Have my friends cause they are deeply in love huging in one photo and then another pushing each other away. A message saying love not hate?



This only makes sense if they are gay/lesbian....


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 2, 2010)

themedicine said:


> The only reason I feel this way is because from what I've been seeing he has been actually trying and listening for the most part.


 
I'm not sure what forum you've been following.

And Bitter Jeweler pretty much nailed it.  This room's increasing tendency to embrace mediocrity has at least contributed to the recent exodus of more serious photographers.


----------



## themedicine (Feb 2, 2010)

I respectfully disagree. But that's ok, I don't see it as embracing mediocrity so much as teaching by encouraging, instead of just bashing. I will point out bad things, but I will point out good things too. I just try and be fair. That's all. Sorry if you don't agree with me!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 2, 2010)

themedicine said:


> I respectfully disagree. But that's ok, I don't see it as embracing mediocrity so much as teaching by encouraging, instead of just bashing. I will point out bad things, but I will point out good things too. I just try and be fair. That's all. Sorry if you don't agree with me!



I think everyone is just running out of patience with this kid.  He keeps posting threads with his pictures over and over again without listening to the advice he is given.


----------



## themedicine (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I guess fortunately for him, I'm completely filled with patience. Kind of a bane to my existence sometimes! haha


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 2, 2010)

themedicine said:


> Well I guess fortunately for him, I'm completely filled with patience. Kind of a bane to my existence sometimes! haha


 
Then perhaps you can mentor him by PM and spare the rest of us. :thumbup:


----------



## ajkramer87 (Feb 2, 2010)

No offense but last time I checked everyone here controls the mouse under your hand. If you don't want to see his threads or pictures don't click on the thread. It's seems like your just going into threads looking for stuff to bash people on.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 2, 2010)

AG74683 said:


> I'm new to photos said:
> 
> 
> > Have my friends cause they are deeply in love huging in one photo and then another pushing each other away. A message saying love not hate?
> ...



What? Are you just assuming that they are friends with a specific gender? That's kind of silly. 

Anyways, OP. I agree, you got blasted with the hate train in this thread. But you really should try and come up with your own ideas. I think other people have mentioned that in a harsher tone. But creativity isn't creativity if you aren't the one deciding what to shoot.


----------



## AG74683 (Feb 2, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> AG74683 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to photos said:
> ...



Im saying if it was a normal relationship, IE man and woman, the whole Love Not Hate thing really doesnt make sense....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

AG74683 said:


> Im saying if it was a normal relationship, IE man and woman, the whole Love Not Hate thing really doesnt make sense....


 
Normal relationship? Please.
:er:


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 2, 2010)

New To Photos:

There is NOTHING wrong with asking for help when it comes to composition.  you're new and here to learn... and i'm not sure what is so different about coming here to get some ideas rather than browsing magazines, blogs, books, and flick to get inspiration?  It's always Murphey's Law right?  When you have something due you have like a creative block but when you've got all the time in the world you get all these ideas?  Lets try and be supportive and give him some ideas!  

I like where you were going with that "wasting food" thing, especially if you want to show something controversial... however I don't think the rotting crop expressed it... sometimes fruit just goes bad quickly due to insects and environment and has nothing to do with humans wasting.  What would be interesting is to maybe go and take pictures behind a dumpster (make sure you take it annonymously... don't get a store's logo on it or anything) and get a shot of how much is wasted... or even just a trashcan on the street... (i've worked in food industry before and its a CRIME how much perfectly good food is thrown out at the end of the night).  If you are looking to capture controversy, its a good idea to get some inspiration from the news... because then you will really get a feel of what is going on and why it matters and then you might get some ideas:  Global Food Crisis (washingtonpost.com)

Your other ideas are good too, but it all depends on how you shoot it... its hard for us to be able to understand what you're envisioning because the inspiration is coming from you.  Really the only thing to do with those is go out and try them... bring them back to the board and we can see how you did.  

good luck!


----------



## AG74683 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> AG74683 said:
> 
> 
> > Im saying if it was a normal relationship, IE man and woman, the whole Love Not Hate thing really doesnt make sense....
> ...



Hm, yeah I guess I should have rephrased that...

how about a "Politically Correct" Relationship?


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 2, 2010)

I tried to help at first, then I tried helping again, today in fact because it looked like a glimer of hope that he was listening, then seconds later another rediculous post. 

IDEA....
Have one thread that you can rant and ramble off all your questions, whoever wants to help can, and we will not be overrun with multiple posts by the same user every day there are new ones. LETS HAVE ONE BIG I'm New To Photos Thread just for him.

How ya like that kid?


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 2, 2010)

themedicine said:


> Well I guess fortunately for him, I'm completely filled with patience. Kind of a bane to my existence sometimes! haha



agreed!!  running out of patience?  this is a chat/forum/blog site, everyone who is on here right now should have all the patience in the world, it's obvious that when you get on TPF and any other networking site there is nothing better to do or anything else going on, so you get on to chat about things...  lol, I come on here to unwind at the end of a hectic day and see what people have posted and ask some things of other members that have been on my mind wrt photography... there isn't possibly any energy left in me that could run my patience thin... lol!  this is relax time for me! lol

And I agree with what another poster mentioned... if I think a post is boring, useless, or the OP is just trolling... i don't respond.  It's not worth what little bit of free time I do get at the end of the day to bash on stupid stuff when I could be reading and responding to something that interests me and will help someone else out.

I'm just trying to be nice to everyone and give them the benefit of the doubt
:hugs:


----------



## ajkramer87 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not going to say you guys didn't try to help. I've read enough to see that some effort was put into helping. But do you guys really need to bash the kid in this way? Try to remember that he is just a kid. Either way if you are really that tired of trying to help just use that ignore button you were going to use and be done with his posts. It's a very simple concept. 
To the OP I have to say just what some other people have. You shouldn't be asking what to photograph. It should be more like, I have an idea can anyone help me figure out how I should compose or light it. Just remember you should shoot to express not to impress.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

AG74683 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > AG74683 said:
> ...


 
Oh, so now it's politacally correct to be Heterosexual?
:waiting:


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 2, 2010)

If I have bashed, I apologize, I do not believe I have, I might have given some truthful critisim but thats about it, and if he asks for C&C thats what he will get.

I will say congrats on getting this much attention, your evil plan has worked.


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 2, 2010)

SoonerBJJ said:


> And Bitter Jeweler pretty much nailed it.  This room's increasing tendency to embrace mediocrity has at least contributed to the recent exodus of more serious photographers.



Um... this website is HUGE for a reason: there are MANY types and levels of photographers.  You just happen to be responding to a post in the *Beginners* forum... when I look in here I don't expect to see masterpeices, I expect to see "mediocrity" and hope that the "serious" photographers" like yourself will embrace me and help me to get better.   If you would rather view, critique, and discuss better works of art, its kinda obvious you're probably not going to find that in a beginner's thread... 

with all due respect, your statement came across as EXTREMELY high and mighty and quite frankly i'm not sure if beginners want such arrogant feedback who view our efforts as silly, tasteless, and uncreative.  We all gotta start somewhere... we just need to make sure we don't end up on our golden pedestal looking down on others...


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree with that^
but there are factors being overlooked.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

I just created a post adressing it all, from the begining, and then said, bahhh. Screw it.


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 2, 2010)

eacemrgreen:

lol!


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 2, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> SoonerBJJ said:
> 
> 
> > And Bitter Jeweler pretty much nailed it. This room's increasing tendency to embrace mediocrity has at least contributed to the recent exodus of more serious photographers.
> ...


 
Congratulations on completely missing the point.

It had nothing to do with the quality of the photographs.  This IS a beginners' forum and one would expect to find beginners' work.  Rather it was about the quality (and intellectual honesty) of the critiques.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

SoonerBJJ said:


> Congratulations on completely missing the point.
> 
> It had nothing to do with the quality of the photographs. This IS a beginners' forum and one would expect to find beginners' work. Rather it was about the *quality (and intellectual honesty) of the critiques*.


 
Ding!


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 2, 2010)

And if you haven't noticed, many of the forum's more experienced and prolific critics have left for greener pastures while the newbies proliferate. As that ratio diminishes so does the signal to noise ratio. See the big picture.


----------



## themedicine (Feb 2, 2010)

I think the only thing that peeves me about this, and this is just from what I've seen, but a couple of you guys give this kid "critique" that lasts a sentence or two maximum. And mostly its just, "Its no good" type critique. Maybe explain why, and everyone can learn. 
Hear me out on this one though, I obviously can't catch every single thread on this board nor do I intend to but if you have made such effort to really explain your critiques to the OP than more power to you and I'm sorry I didn't catch. This is strictly a matter of how I see it. 

That is all.


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 2, 2010)

Jackie, 
I was just thinking about that today.  I have several other hobbies where I can't imagine anyone would be so negitive and critical to anyone just starting out.  The high and mighty attitude was right on.  
I try to treat everyone with respect, and the way I want to be treated.  You just never know how you will impact the people you come across.  To me I see the op as a child. (no offense) I would never talk to my child or anyone else s child in the manner Ive witnessed here.  I am not sure why the MOD's have not put a stop to it, but that is their agenda not mine.  
My untrained eyes still see the beauty in photographs without picking them apart for technical correctness.  I do not do a lot of critiques do to my inability to justly do so.  I love to encourage others new as I am, to continue to try in spite of a few nasty folks on the forum.  I am also patient and I am willing to take time to help someone when I can.


----------



## AG74683 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> AG74683 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



....is there even a way to win with you dude? You know what I am trying to say, and at this point I believe your just trying to be a jerk about it....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

AG74683 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > AG74683 said:
> ...


 
Maybe, just maybe, I am offended by what you said. Maybe I am gay, and I don't like being told what is "normal" or "politacally correct".


----------



## AG74683 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> AG74683 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



No need to be offended. My sister is gay, so I clearly do not disagree with it. All I was saying was the message "Love not Hate" would be much stronger if it was portraying a relationship that some would indeed hate.


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 2, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> To me I see the op as a child. (no offense) I would never talk to my child or anyone else s child in the manner Ive witnessed here. I am not sure why the MOD's have not put a stop to it, but that is their agenda not mine.
> 
> My *untrained* eyes still see the beauty in photographs without picking them apart for technical correctness. I do not do a lot of critiques do to my inability to justly do so.


 
The OP may or may not be a child.  He could be a 50 year old BBW for all I know or care.  His age is not a factor as far as I'm concerned.  I come to an adult forum to associate with adults.  The forum obviously doesn't discriminate by age but if you want to hang out with the adults then big boy rules apply.  If you are so concerned then petition the mods for a playground where you can save the world from bullies.  Nothing personal but how about we leave the OP's claimed age out of it?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

AG74683 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > AG74683 said:
> ...


 
That is not what you communicated. But now that you fleshed out your thoughts behind your post. I get it. :thumbup:


----------



## AG74683 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> AG74683 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



My fault really, shoulda been a little more clear with the thought behind it.


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Maybe, just maybe, I am offended by what you said. Maybe I am gay, and I don't like being told what is "normal" or "politacally correct".


 
I knew there was something "funny" about you, dude.  

Not that there is anything wrong with that.  :mrgreen:

You guys are derailing a good rant.


----------



## themedicine (Feb 2, 2010)

^^ Haha, ZING!

all in good fun all in good fun.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> To me I see the op as a child. (no offense) I would never talk to my child or anyone else s child in the manner Ive witnessed here. I am not sure why the MOD's have not put a stop to it, but that is their agenda not mine.
> 
> My *untrained* eyes still see the beauty in photographs without picking them apart for technical correctness. I do not do a lot of critiques do to my inability to justly do so.


 


I agree with Sooner. 

What are people coming here for then (mom)? They are coming to get critiqued on technical and compositional merit. If you can't do that, then why respond at all? To give Johnny a pat on the back and put his art on the refridgerator? That teaches NOTHING.

So have at it mom, et al. you continue to give all the cuddly supportive, uninformed critiques you want.

I think I'll step back and not offer any more critiques. Certainly I have nothing to offer. 

Apparently Kent State Universities art programs failed me. Certainly there is no way I can make a living as an artist because I know nothing. 

Oh...wait...


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 2, 2010)

Sooner didn't know this was a boys club but thanks for letting me know how you feel.


> If you are so concerned then petition the mods for a playground where  you can save the world from bullies


Or maybe you could just not click on his threads.


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter, 
That is exactly why I don't critique.  I leave that up to the members who have merit in their CC.  If I see a pic I like I say it. I am here to learn but at the same time why does it bother you that I like a photograph? Why do you care what I like or dislike.  
I should have know your from Ohio:meh:!


----------



## ajkramer87 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm done.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=41129


 
When is this going to take place? Just go ahead do it all ready. It will solve a lot of the problems you seem to have with the OP.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Apparently Kent State Universities art programs failed me. Certainly there is no way I can make a living as an artist because I know nothing.
> 
> Oh...wait...


 
So you didnt teach your self? You went to school to learn. Which means you had teachers that taught you what you know. How is this any different?


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 2, 2010)

ajkramer87 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Kent State Universities art programs failed me. Certainly there is no way I can make a living as an artist because I know nothing.
> ...


 
How about if all the teachers just leave so the students can sit around patting themselves on the back and telling each other how great they are?


----------



## ajkramer87 (Feb 2, 2010)

That would be great seeing as there isnt any teaching going on in this thread anyway. I also never said anyone was great. Nor did anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> I should have know your from Ohio:meh:!


 
Your high horse is pretty too. Here's a carrot.


----------



## Craig G (Feb 2, 2010)

These threads are so much fun, I learn so much. Here's what I got so far.

- Bitter, is a gay jewler
- AG74, types with foot in mouth
- The "photo moms" are banning together 
- Medicine, voted new mentor for the OP.
- New to photos, *still* will not take the advice previously given and apply it to better himself.:roll:

Good stuff....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

Craig G said:


> These threads are so much fun, I learn so much. Here's what I got so far.
> 
> - Bitter, is a gay jewler
> - AG74, types with foot in mouth
> ...


 
:lmao:
Best post EVER!


----------



## themedicine (Feb 2, 2010)

HAHA. I love it when synopses are hilarious and true. haha


----------



## matt62485 (Feb 2, 2010)

dude just go find a cat and make an S w/ its fur and the floor.  problems/


----------



## ajkramer87 (Feb 2, 2010)

matt62485 said:


> dude just go find a cat and make an S w/ its fur and the floor. problems/


 
:lmao: very true.


----------



## AG74683 (Feb 2, 2010)

Craig G said:


> These threads are so much fun, I learn so much. Here's what I got so far.
> 
> - Bitter, is a gay jewler
> - AG74, types with foot in mouth
> ...



Actually I type with my feet....its confusing really.


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 2, 2010)

> The "photo moms" are banning together


HaHa, mom power! I love it..

Bitter I was digging at Ohio only because my husband is from OH.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> themedicine said:
> 
> 
> > I respectfully disagree. But that's ok, I don't see it as embracing mediocrity so much as teaching by encouraging, instead of just bashing. I will point out bad things, but I will point out good things too. I just try and be fair. That's all. Sorry if you don't agree with me!
> ...


 
did you even bother to look at my pics i posted today prob not check em out i went back to read my posts over and i tried to actually listen to people for a change


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

AG74683 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > AG74683 said:
> ...


 
sorry i had two friends in mind my friends samantha and tony their going out and love each other ALOT but they pick fights about the littlest things.


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm new to photos said:


> Darkhunter139 said:
> 
> 
> > themedicine said:
> ...


 
Apparently you didn't listen to the numerous recommendations that you make some effort to use proper grammar, punctuation and/or spelling.

If you can't take the time to write a complete sentence why should we take the time to offer advice?

Standards for "art" may be subjective here but the English language is not.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

SoonerBJJ said:


> mom2eight said:
> 
> 
> > To me I see the op as a child. (no offense) I would never talk to my child or anyone else s child in the manner Ive witnessed here. I am not sure why the MOD's have not put a stop to it, but that is their agenda not mine.
> ...


 
no where and i mean NO F***ING WHERE  does it say it's an adult forum if you guys are "experts" why don't you leave the forum cause enough people should know your work and go visit your Flikr or whatever else. yes?


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm new I just sent you a PM.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

Craig G said:


> These threads are so much fun, I learn so much. Here's what I got so far.
> 
> - Bitter, is a gay jewler
> - AG74, types with foot in mouth
> ...


 obviously you didnt look at my other thread that said possibly best pictures yet o wait i'll get a link for you lazy bum and im not gunna use punctuation what im typing is perfectly understandable without it.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> I'm new I just sent you a PM.


 
i replied check it


----------



## Turbo (Feb 2, 2010)

Awful lot of folks viewing this thread right now....


----------



## AG74683 (Feb 2, 2010)

2 new posts to report in this thread since I last checked :er:

Dude, you really need to chill out.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

SoonerBJJ said:


> I'm new to photos said:
> 
> 
> > Darkhunter139 said:
> ...


 
im pretty sure no where in the rules does it say you must use enjglische


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

AG74683 said:


> 2 new posts to report in this thread since I last checked :er:
> 
> Dude, you really need to chill out.


 
me? i hardly think so :lmao:


----------



## I'm new to photos (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lery/192625-possibly-best-ive-ever-taken.html

there's the link for those who haven't noticed or to bother to look


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 2, 2010)

SoonerBJJ said:


> Congratulations on completely missing the point.
> 
> It had nothing to do with the quality of the photographs.  This IS a beginners' forum and one would expect to find beginners' work.  Rather it was about the quality (and intellectual honesty) of the critiques.



oh, so there is a right and wrong type of critique?  Ya, you know what... there IS... posting something like this:



SoonerBJJ said:


> Here's an idea... go back and consider all the advice that's been given in your previous threads.
> 
> Lame ideas BTW.



That's some high quality and intellectual honesty right there!!!
:thumbdown:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> SoonerBJJ said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations on completely missing the point.
> ...


 


jackieclayton said:


> i like #6


 
:thumbup:


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Apparently Kent State Universities art programs failed me. Certainly there is no way I can make a living as an artist because I know nothing.
> 
> Oh...wait...



I'm a science major from the College of Charleston and make a damn fine living working for the Department of Defense... I can promise you this... NO ONE in my professional community talks to an intern or any other recent graduate with disrespect.... and trust me when I say this, your Kent State University art program and all your expertise won't make you a DIME if you can't respect others.  In the real world, its not always about what you know, its who you know... as sad as that is, its true.  So you learn how to talk to people the correct way, and that even though there is truth to be said, you say it nicely with encouragement.  Maybe us "moms" are banning together because we know how this world works and we know how to treat others.  I would PRAY that my child learns this from me... that you in no way shape or form have to agree with or accept something, but you are obligated as a decent human being to respect it.  

I wondered why when I logged back on I had only 6 friends instead of 7... you unfriended me.... wow.... srsly????


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> jackieclayton said:
> 
> 
> > i like #6
> ...



yup, I am in no position to offer anyone critique or criticism on strobe lighting because i know nothing about it... But I do know that I like #6, its a good picture in my opinion... and I'm sure he felt good about my comment.  sorry, me no gots no art degree from Kent State...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

Well then you need to keep EVERYONES comments in context as well. No?


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 2, 2010)

SoonerBJJ said:


> And if you haven't noticed, many of the forum's more experienced and prolific critics have left for greener pastures while the newbies proliferate. As that ratio diminishes so does the signal to noise ratio. See the big picture.



If you're so damn displeased, why do you leave with them?  I mean, by you being a member since October 2009 sure doesn't earn you time in service credit so i'm not sure how you would know who has left for what... but if you miss them that damn bad, go join them!  Dont sit here and rant about other people's useless comments a useless thread when you continuously keep posting in it.


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 2, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> SoonerBJJ said:
> 
> 
> > And if you haven't noticed, many of the forum's more experienced and prolific critics have left for greener pastures while the newbies proliferate. As that ratio diminishes so does the signal to noise ratio. See the big picture.
> ...



Chill out man, you are not helping anything


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## fiveoboy01 (Feb 2, 2010)

> Apparently you didn't listen to the numerous recommendations that you make some effort to use proper grammar, punctuation and/or spelling.


 
I'm not taking any sides here, but I think it's damn funny that the first person to go off about the OP's grammar....  had a grammatical error in that VERY SAME POST.  And numerous ones in some of his other posts.  

Carry on....


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 2, 2010)

I will assume thats directed at myself, because I admit I suck at spelling and whatnot, but my sentences can be read with no issue to understand, can you say the same for his? I never said it needs to be perfect, just easy to read. Commas and periods do wonders!



fiveoboy01 said:


> had a grammatical error in that VERY SAME POST.



was it the use of Grammer? I must have missed the squiggly red line under that one. Whoops.


----------



## thebeatles (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYihDAhVPko



The candy man _can_!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Tulsa (Feb 3, 2010)

SoonerBJJ said:


> fiveoboy01 said:
> 
> 
> > > Apparently you didn't listen to the numerous recommendations that you make some effort to use proper grammar, punctuation and/or spelling.
> ...



see my above post, I will take the fall for it, its gotta be me.:greenpbl:

ohh and five0boy01, if you want to get technical, its not proper to use all CAPS periodically through your post, also you use 4 periods in a row to convey a pause, traditionally there are only 3... I am just being exactly correct!


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Feb 3, 2010)

And, 6 or 7 errors in that post*...*

You may be correct about me, but I wasn't the one bashing the OP for grammatical errors.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 3, 2010)

Meh, I am bummed by what TPF has become...


----------



## Arch (Feb 3, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> Meh, I am bummed by what TPF has become...



Amen brother.

Now all i can say is this thread is appauling.
Some of you seem to miss the point of TPF, people come here to learn, this is in the BEGINNERS section, if you don't want to talk to new people DON'T ANSWER THE FREAKIN POST.


For example.....



Bitter Jeweler said:


> What are people coming here for then (mom)? They are coming to get critiqued on technical and compositional merit. If you can't do that, then why respond at all?



This is the at the hight of hypocrisy.. more to the point if your just going to be outright rude with no valuable advice what so ever, why are YOU responding, and keep resonding to this thread?
You don't need to answer that, all you need know is 3 strikes and your out.



Tulsa said:


> IDEA....
> Have one thread that you can rant and ramble off all your questions, whoever wants to help can, and we will not be overrun with multiple posts by the same user every day there are new ones. LETS HAVE ONE BIG I'm New To Photos Thread just for him.
> 
> How ya like that kid?



BETTER IDEA...
Don't write anything in the poor kids thread!


Seriously, Flatline is right the forum has reached a totally new place lately, and i for one ain't having it.


----------

